# naming a usb drive?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

My usb flash drive, when plugged in is named "untitled". Is there a way to name it, so every time I plug it in, it is recognized by that name? So for example, the next time I plug in my usb flash drive, it has the name "namenotfound" on the desktop, rather than "untitled"?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2007)

You should be able to just click on the mounted drive's name and rename it like anything else. Its possible it won't take a volume label, but that would be just plain weird.

Have you ever formatted this USB flash drive? If they are 2GB or smaller they tend to come formatted as FAT-16 (ick!)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Never formatted. It's a 4GB drive.
I'll try to rename it as you suggested next time I'm on my Mac machine.


----------

